# Riding with a hydration backpack..!



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i put capri suns in my pockets. backpacks suck for resort riding.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Osprey make nice packs, I have a medium sized pack that is very comfortable. It is too big for a day at a resort tho, I just load up the pockets with beers and such. They make packs different sizes as well a capacities too fit what u need.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Preface: I have NEVER ridden big moutains, so that said. 

Does one really get dehyrated to the point that you need to carry a water supply with you? 

I laugh at back pack riders here. Again never rode a mountain. My local resort is 900' vert, parking lot is a 2 min walk from nearly any chair at the hill. Yet I see kids/ppl sporting backpacks and or Camelbacks


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I will be using Ballistic Boardwear • Ballistic Boardwear these this year, can keep whatever you like in them...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bite valve usually freezes.........


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Anytime you get on a lift with a backpack on its annoying. Drink water and Gatorade in the morning before riding. 





mojo maestro said:


> Bite valve usually freezes.........


Blow the water from the tube back into the reservoir. Backcountry trick


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

As soon as I get on the mountain I feel dehydrated lol but that's because I don't properly hydrate as it is. 

Jest as you like, but I wear a backpack. I take a lunch break and that's it. I'm lazy and walking to the car or lodge is a pain in the ass. Plus when I'm there I don't like stopping! I also feel like I ride better as I'm drinking water throughout the day. Bonus is I know my backpack has protected my back more than once on some crazy crashes. 

It really hasn't bothered me when I'm on the lift, I have a smaller Dakine backpack that allows the tube to go through the strap. It also has a rad whistle on the chest strap and since I ride solo often, it makes me feel a little better. 

Downside...tube can freeze if it's outside your jacket or you don't drink often enough. I try to let it drain back down so it's not sitting in the tube. (backwash anyone?) 

Slyder, I had a friend visit from Michigan who wanted to break often and head to the car...He also was used to walking to the car no problem whereas I'm like wtf dude?! I don't want to see my car until lunch or the day is done haha. So I understand where you are coming from, it might be odd to see a lot of people with backpacks at those resorts.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Like I said never been to a mountain. My understanding is elevation can increase dehydration too. Not sure where I heard this or if it's even true. 

Not sure how close mountain lifts are to the parking lot or lockers. I just never thought twice to walk to the car for a snack or drink break. I guess depending on the resort it would be much easier to have it with you


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Different folks, different strokes. Some people drink a lot of water and some people barely drink water.

Sometimes I have to take a bus to get to the my car or walk 15-20 mins.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I often wear a small pack with a samitch, a drink and a camera in it. I know from MTBing that I'm not a fan of bladders. Rubber flavour water just ain't my thing.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Preface: I have NEVER ridden big moutains....


Neither have I,.. And I don't always choose to carry one. However,.. I absolutely *despise* carrying a lot of shit around n my pockets!!! (_….I know, I know! "Quit shitting in my pockets!_) I like to be prepared for most things. I keep smokes, spare lighter, wallet, #3-#2 screw driver and knife. I have saved myself, and quite a few strangers from a looooong walk back to the base by having that stuff with me. Plus,.. If I'm in the mood to film my awesome, groomer "Ego edits" on my GoPro that day,..? :lol:  I need to keep the spare batteries and mounts etc. somewhere!



slyder said:


> *….Does one really get dehyrated to the point that you need to carry a water supply with you?*


You do if you doing it right,..!!  :laugh:



mojo maestro said:


> *Bite valve usually freezes.........*


^this^



ridinbend said:


> …..Blow the water from the tube back into the reservoir. Backcountry trick


I do that alla time, especially in the summer. I fill the reservoir with ice and then water! _NOTHING_ worse than hauling ass on the MTB trail in 90º heat and sucking in a mouthful of piss warm water that was in the tube! :barf:

But, on _REALLY_ cold days,.. it doesn't help much! Two or three pulls and the ice accumulates and blocks the entire tube. That requires major effort to unclog! 



ridinbend said:


> Anytime you get on a lift with a backpack on its annoying….


^this^ also true!!! Some lifty's even insist you take it off and hold it in your lap. Which, when you're new or still having trouble with your lift dismounts is a MAJOR FUCKING pain!!  Choking, hanging hazard, or so they claim! Considering I've seen people hanging from a lift by their glove straps,.. I suppose there are some ppl stupid enough to get hung by their pack straps! :dunno: 



slyder said:


> Like I said never been to a mountain. My understanding is elevation can increase dehydration too. Not sure where I heard this or if it's even true.


It's true! Think about it,.. water boils at a lower temp at altitude! Lower air pressure allows moisture to evaporate from your body easier. Then there's the cold, low humidity air also! _All_ that makes dehydration much more likely on the slopes than it would on a hot summer day at the beach! 



Rogue said:


> As soon as I get on the mountain I feel dehydrated lol but that's because I don't properly hydrate as it is.
> 
> *Jest as you like, but I wear a backpack. I take a lunch break and that's it. I'm lazy and walking to the car or lodge is a pain in the ass. Plus when I'm there I don't like stopping!* I also feel like I ride better as I'm drinking water throughout the day. Bonus is I know my backpack has protected my back more than once on some crazy crashes.
> 
> *…..It also has a rad whistle on the chest strap and since I ride solo often, it makes me feel a little better. *


All good and valid points!! (…I forgot about including a whistle! Good idea!)



Rogue said:


> ...Downside...tube can freeze if it's outside your jacket or you don't drink often enough. *I try to let it drain back down so it's not sitting in the tube. (backwash anyone?) *


Hate riding with even a small pack under my jacket. As mentioned, try actively blowing the water back up the tube! If it's not below 15-20 out, it shouldn't freeze up. Below that? Nothing really prevents freeze up! 


So,… OP, you can see there are plenty of pro's and con's to riding with one. As for other ppl laughing, odd looks, or the impression that you are "un-cool?"

I got the last laugh my second season when I provided a screwdriver to a guy who I had overheard snickering at my pack earlier in the lift line so he could fix a loose binding!! Needless to say,.. _I made him grovel firstl!_  :laugh: :hairy:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Something like this CamelBak ULTRA LR?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Blow the water from the tube back into the reservoir. Backcountry trick


Meh.........still freezes.......even more annoying to have a ballon on your back.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Anytime you get on a lift with a backpack on its annoying. Drink water and Gatorade in the morning before riding.


I only rarely ride w/o backpack as I like hot tea from the thermos when riding. Only use a camelback for BC trips but never had a tube freezing problem, to blow air into the tube was always sufficient.
Didn't feel like an annoyance so far, as I wear the backpack on the chairs. But I guess it depends on ones resort outfit; our chairs have wide comfy seating area, big bars n foot rests, and going back to the car to get other goggle lens or change clothing is simply no option here as the car lots are way down in the valley, too far away from the good runs.


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Camelbak rogue is what I use, it's small and I wear it under my coat because the valve does freeze if it's below about 20 f, barely notice it on the lift


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks for you replies, i actually just ordered the camelbak scorpion which is supposed to have a 2l bladder and enough room for keys wallet and goggles but small enough to wear under my jacket - also has insulated tubing to help stop freezing tho hopefully wont be an issue worn under jacket.

http://shop.camelbak.com/scorpion/d/1338

Most of the mountains we ride, the carpark is a long distance (most times a bus ride) away from the carparks and i hate things in my pockets! Usually when theres a group of us we play paper sizzors rock and loser of the group gets everyones crap in a backpack hah so hopefully this makes me self sufficient when with or without a group..

And yes, when charging hard or hungover and boarding, i tend to be a tad dehydrated! 

I spoke to a boarder awhile back who had a hydration pack, he did suggest blowing air back into the tube to stop it from freezing and said sometimes he has to crush ice in his bite valve, he also suggested only 1/2 to 2/3 filling the bladder but not sure the purpose behind that? Perhaps just lighter or less bulky?


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Resort riding in europe you're never too far from a restaurant or hut selling drinks, if i'm riding backcountry i'll have my avi gear in my rucksack which is really low profile and i'll carry my water bladder it's also got an insulated sleeve in the straps which stops the freezing problem.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

For resort riding in the East, I find a small bottle of water stuck in my pocket does me just fine.

Out west, at higher altitude on bigger resorts, I find I'm always dry. A 1.5-2 liter bladder under my jacket works for me. It doesn't stick out so I never notice it on the lifts


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fyi: After drinking in the winter you blow back on the tube. Then the valve doesn't freeze. 

also resort riding with a pack does suck.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

At a resort in east coast I usually ride with a bottle of water in my pocket, but depends.

If it's a resort like stowe where to get to main lodge you have to take a gondola (I dont like mansfield lodge, especially because you have to climb many stars) I have a AK 17 Liters Burton backpack, I have snacks and camera and water in it. It allows me to ride from 8 AM till 2 PM even if I do trees and always get stuck in there.

I also use that backpack in Snowbird since it's quite challenging mountain so I get tired and dehydrated a lot.

Breckenridge on the other hand has lots of places where you can get water so I have water in my pocket.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Fill that Camelbak with whiskey and it'll never freeze.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Fewdfreak said:


> Fill that Camelbak with whiskey and it'll never freeze.


^this. Except I just carry the plastic bottle. Carried it in my chest pocket until I superman'd at Boho last year and landed on the cap hard enough to dent it. Now it lives in the hip pocket of my coat. I just don't know if 16oz is enough for a full day.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> .*...Carried it in my chest pocket until I superman'd at Boho last year and landed on the cap hard enough to dent it. * Now it lives in the hip pocket of my coat. I just don't know if 16oz is enough for a full day.


Which is *exactly* why I hate riding with crap in my pockets!!


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

Just fill a bottle with water and leave it at the top...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

tralald said:


> Just fill a bottle with water and leave it at the top...


That bottle might end up with piss in it.. lol


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

lol. That have never happened to me.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I get really thirsty at the top of big mountains. Like, put on bindings, take deep breath, and be thirsty. We're talking 12k feet and up. Mammoth, Colorado, etc.

Beers halfway down don't help either.

That said I never rode with a camelpak. Water bottle squeezed into a pocket somewhere works. Drink half of it and then squeeze the bottle and put the cap on. Flat bottle.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> Anytime you get on a lift with a backpack on its annoying. Drink water and Gatorade in the morning before riding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do this as well, but in Japan the hose gets iced up -15/ -20 degrees C. I got a plumbing insulation sleeve (30cm) to put over the end of the pipe the other day and will try that out.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Quick thread revival: someone mentioned the bladder's plastic taste. Can someone else comment on this? I don't like that taste, probably not exactly healthy either. But I'm sick of riding with a backpack with a 2L bottle inside and continuously having to take it on and off.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

elstinky said:


> Quick thread revival: someone mentioned the bladder's plastic taste. Can someone else comment on this? I don't like that taste, probably not exactly healthy either. But I'm sick of riding with a backpack with a 2L bottle inside and continuously having to take it on and off.


So don't leave the same water in it and drink it days later. There's no plastic taste when you put fresh water in it. Also clean it properly with bleach, including the mouth piece. Then put it in the freezer for a few hours and your golden.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> So don't leave the same water in it and drink it days later. There's no plastic taste when you put fresh water in it. Also clean it properly with bleach, including the mouth piece. Then put it in the freezer for a few hours and your golden.


This. You need to make sure you properly dry it between use. Don't leave it full of water longer than needed. Overnight is ok, two or more days and it will get a funky taste. Clean it.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

And it doesn't taste like bleach afterwards??? 

I use dawn to clean mine and I can taste it sometimes if I haven't rinsed thoroughly 

I wonder if baking soda would be good to clean with or maybe get lemon water to mask the plastic taste. 

Usually it's plastic tasting when it's brand new but otherwise shouldn't notice it IME.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Rogue said:


> And it doesn't taste like bleach afterwards???


NO. Soap flavor stays much worse than bleach.

https://kathleeniscookinginmexico.wordpress.com/tag/how-to-clean-fruits-and-vegetables-with-bleach/


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I believe they sell tablets to get rid of that taste. I'm not sure if its a pre treatment you use one time or put it in each time.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

f00bar said:


> I believe they sell tablets to get rid of that taste. I'm not sure if its a pre treatment you use one time or put it in each time.



Camelback has their cleaning tabs
If you rinse the bladder our regularly and let it dry, then you won't need them

However, I'm not perfect.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> Camelback has their cleaning tabs
> If you rinse the bladder our regularly and let it dry, then you won't need them
> 
> However, I'm not perfect.


Freezing it after washing it kills any possibility for bacteria to form from remaining water.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Just put booze in it. Solves every problem. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> Freezing it after washing it kills any possibility for bacteria to form from remaining water.


You have to be careful with this. Freezing will kill some bacteria, but not all. Freezing is also a technique used to "suspend" bacteria in labs.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Re the plastic taste, I have noticed it depends on brand of hydration pack my Camelbak has no taste but my generic one does. Key as stated is emptying out and letting dry... do not leave in a hot car LOL. They do sell cleaning tabs and I have tried Osprey ones that work alright but they basically are marked up baking soda so that would work just as well.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tatanka Head said:


> You have to be careful with this. Freezing will kill some bacteria, but not all. Freezing is also a technique used to "suspend" bacteria in labs.


Well I wouldn't freeze it without cleaning it first, with bleach.


----------



## andres82 (Oct 19, 2015)

As someone that is looking at doing a monthlong riding trip, most of the time solo, riding with a pack seems convenient as you can keep your water and some bars/sandwich there instead of forking cash over daily on overpriced food and water.

Agree that its more comfortable to ride without it but for me its more the pros than the cons for riding with one. Im used to it from mtb anyways!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

REI has them currently 20% off btw. I'm trying to decide on a zoid or kicker for my son. The kicker is a youth pack, but has more room than the zoid.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I have ridden with a camelbak zoid for like 4 years... It is awesome and low profile. Can't too much besides the water but my riding is so much better when I am well hydrated.

Just like any other sport you need water for top performance.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

spacemanspiff said:


> I have ridden with a camelbak zoid for like 4 years... It is awesome and low profile. Can't too much besides the water but my riding is so much better when I am well hydrated.
> 
> Just like any other sport you need water for top performance.


Yes I cant say enough about camelbak ZOID, It is insulated so doesn't freeze in winter, it fits perfectly under your jacket so it doesn't make things uncomfortable. I don't even notice I have it on when riding the chair lift. I looked forever at tons of different options, and this is the best one out there.

CamelBak Zoid Winter Hydration Pack | Backcountry.com


----------

